

Ask HN: How can we make the ubuntu edge campaign achieve its target? - nikhildaga

With only 66 hours left and 20+ million to be raised, can we somehow make the campaign achieve the target?
======
Metatron
Nope. And why would you want to? Even if they deliver on time (which is highly
unlikely) there will be comparable phones available. Other phone companies
will have seen the campaign and will be aiming to produce competing handsets.

So all you're paying for is exclusivity, which is incredibly shallow.

Technology should be open and equally available to as many as possible. Not an
elite hipster club.

EDIT: I just noticed the incredible irony of Canonical making an exclusive
platform, wow. Monetise your product with a physical handset sure, great. We
understand you need to earn a living off Ubuntu somehow. But don't completely
reverse your company philosophy to do it.

~~~
fader
Can you explain what your edit means? I can't for the life of me figure out
how this is a reversal of Canonical's philosophy.

(As near as I can tell, you're either upset that they plan to manufacture a
limited number of phones, which makes sense as they are not intending to get
into the hardware business long-term and intend this to drive innovation, or
because they're using an OS that so far is not on other phones, which is how
you enter a market. Neither one seems like some calculated evil to me.)

------
bnejad
I don't think its going to happen, just too much money in too little time. I
think if they really believed in their cause they would have created the phone
and just started selling it. Relying on people to pay a large amount of money
for a phone they can't have RIGHT NOW seems pretty much set to fail.

------
infinii
I'm not a genius but I think the answer to your question is a simple,
"contribute $21M".

------
mikl
I think the best thing you can to support open source phones do is to get a
Firefox OS device. Edge is a nice gimmick, but will likely be a dud, even if
its funding goes through.

